# john deere tuning



## minchystryder (Apr 18, 2010)

hi all, been following forum for a liitle while and is all very interesting. Just a quick question has anyone tuned their JD? Ive come across these tuning modules? FR&R Tuning| ECU Remapping| Stage 1, 2 & 3 Performance Upgrades - (Powered by CubeCart) has anyone any experience in these?


----------



## JDGnut (Mar 21, 2006)

I have not used them.. there is not a lot of detailed information on their site.. I'd want to know more information.. I'd stay away (or try too) from modules that increase rail pressure, on High pressure common rail systems.. (all new 30 series Deere's.)


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I prefer to buy from Extreme Diesel who is state side and much better prices as well as customer support.

John Deere | Case Diesel Powered Tractor / Farm Equipment

What tractor make and model do you own and farm with that you need to turn up the power in this manner?


----------

